# deregister or factory reset first?



## LauraElizabeth (Mar 19, 2010)

I am giving my K2 away......I was using it as my kitchen Kindle, and my K3 as my reading Kindle but since getting the Fire, it is just easier to use it to access my recipes in my Google Docs instead of transferring PDFs to the K2.

I have a new home for Julia, the K2 with someone that cannot afford one.

I will be deregistering it......do I need to do a factory reset too? Which do I do first?

I am very fond of Julia, my first Kindle, but glad to help out a friend.

Winston the K3 and Passepartout, the Fire will of course be staying.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If you reset to factory, it will deregister it when you do that.  At least, when I reset my K3 that's what happened.  And it worked the same way on the DX I reset and passed on to my aunt in January after the other aunt who'd been using it died.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

You definitely need to do the factory reset while the Kindle is still registered to your account, to make sure that the books you've had on there get their licences freed up. If the reset doesn't also deregister the Kindle you can do that on the device itself in the settings section, or on your 'Manage Your Kindle' page.


----------

